# Flat Tire Fixes Itself?



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

Yesterday I found my front passenger tire down to 8 PSI. I put air in it and went to the shop where I bought the tires. They pulled it, looked it over, immersed it in water, and could not find a problem.

This morning it is still holding air fine.

Can anyone suggest what could have possibly caused the tire to loose that much air and "fix itself"?

Thanks,

John


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thats weird.

Just some ideas: 

What kind of shape is the valve stem in? Any nicks or cuts that when it was in the water bath the stem was not flexed and indicated no leakage? 

Did you give that wheel a good jolt recently that flexed the rim or tire and it eventually re-beaded, or sealed itself once air escaped?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Thats weird.
> 
> Just some ideas:
> 
> ...


I would think the latter happened. I did that with my Camaro once. I lost control of it during a storm and caught a curb so hard my custom fit sub box popped lose and hit the bottom of the hatch. The right front tire dropped to 20 psi and I filled it back up and kept an eye on it and it never dropped pressure like that again.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

YUP that will do it!! I am wondering if that is what happened.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe some smart *** kid let the air out or somethin?


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

After 3 weeks the tire is still holding air fine.

I didn't do any curb shots and no one else drives the car so that wasn't the cause.

That leaves me with only one theory that makes sense for loosing pressure down to 8 pounds but no air loss sence last inflating it.

A couple weeks before I noticed the "flat" tire I checked all tires and brought them up to pressure. There must have been a piece of sand or grit get into the valve stem of the "problem" tire that allowed it to leak very slowly. When I next brought it up to pressure the grit or sand was dislodged, the valve stem closed properly, and no more leak.

Seems kind of improbable but it's the only thing that makes sense, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

JohnC


----------

